# bar lease



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

hi can anyone tell me how much it is to lease a bar in spain dont know where just roughly how much


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

francisbl said:


> hi can anyone tell me how much it is to lease a bar in spain dont know where just roughly how much


I dont know, but I have heard an advert on my local radio station (spectrum FM) advertising a seafront bar, not sure where for €1,000 a month. I havent a clue what that actually covers tho.

Jo x


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

where do u live then what would be good place to live


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I live in Andalucia near the Costa Del Sol

Jo


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

is it nice and how long u been there


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

francisbl said:


> where do u live then what would be good place to live



i have freinds in benidorm who have there own small bar
they have done very well at it but it is hard work.
and as mentioned on here already the spanish are cracking down on the entertaiment side ie: bingo karaoke mainly if u cannot afford the very expensive licences you wont get a lot of customers.
if u go on holiday abroad u will notice the busy bars always have something on if it be sky , karoke , bingo , something for the kids etc etc.

the only other ones that do well are the very good food ones 
if u ever go to benidorm u must try the food in the yorkshirepride its mmmmmmm
anf no thats not a plug thats just a bar we eat in every day its that good.

rental just google it you will find hundreds for rent

its not an easy life though been there and done it .
good luck should u wish to progress


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

i would want a sports bar so i would have sky would need to find out how much sky would be there and i have boy of 9 so would do things for kids


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

francisbl said:


> i would want a sports bar so i would have sky would need to find out how much sky would be there and i have boy of 9 so would do things for kids


being 100% honest skys very expensive if done the proper way.
but a lot of the bar owners i no out there have the sky card registered in england as a home address not business then use it over there in the bar, not legal to do mind u but thats up to you.
Businesses, Bars, Hotels, Restaurants, Commercial property, Mallorca Majorca Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

francisbl said:


> i would want a sports bar so i would have sky would need to find out how much sky would be there and i have boy of 9 so would do things for kids



Í think you need to look into doing this properly. Google Bar rentals in Spain and make contact with some of the agents. I dont think its anywhere near as simple as paying rent, getting a sky TV and sitting back and waiting for the punters. 

Jo x


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks for answering these question so fast but wot happens if they get caught


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

francisbl said:


> thanks for answering these question so fast but wot happens if they get caught


If who gets caught??

Jo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

francisbl said:


> thanks for answering these question so fast but wot happens if they get caught


thats one of the things they are clamping down on now
i have no idea what happens if u get caught


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Í think you need to look into doing this properly. Google Bar rentals in Spain and make contact with some of the agents. I dont think its anywhere near as simple as paying rent, getting a sky TV and sitting back and waiting for the punters.
> 
> Jo x


trust me good advice
if it was as easy as that why i would be doing it now


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> If who gets caught??
> 
> Jo


using sky in spain with a uk card in a bar
but we all no they do it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> using sky in spain with a uk card in a bar
> but we all no they do it


Oh?? Arent they allowed?? why do they need a UK card??......... dont worry answering that... its too much for me, I´m blonde

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

15 installers arrested yesterday in Torrevieja - all the re-broadcasting equipement removed. When will they ever learn?


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

As far as I know, you cannot receive sky tv "legally" in Spain although t is certainly not a criminal offence either under UK or Spanish law.

You can do what you like with a Sky box - the issue is what you do with a Sky card. When you apply for a Sky card you sign a contract where you agree not to use the card outside the UK. If you do, then you are in breach of contract with Sky and that is a civil offence. However, if they find out, Sky will not sue you, they will terminate the contract under the conditions laid down in the contact and deactivate your card.

Using a Sky card and rebroadcasting the Sky subscription channels is another matter and is a criminal offence in the UK and in Spain. In fact there is a big purge on this at the moment - there were a lot of actions against "illegal users" across Spain last year involving not just Sky but other pay channels.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> 15 installers arrested yesterday in Torrevieja - all the re-broadcasting equipement removed. When will they ever learn?


my freind in benidorm told me about this steve is it true they are having a massive clamp down on it ?


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

anles said:


> As far as I know, you cannot receive sky tv "legally" in Spain although t is certainly not a criminal offence either under UK or Spanish law.
> 
> You can do what you like with a Sky box - the issue is what you do with a Sky card. When you apply for a Sky card you sign a contract where you agree not to use the card outside the UK. If you do, then you are in breach of contract with Sky and that is a civil offence. However, if they find out, Sky will not sue you, they will terminate the contract under the conditions laid down in the contact and deactivate your card.
> 
> Using a Sky card and rebroadcasting the Sky subscription channels is another matter and is a criminal offence in the UK and in Spain. In fact there is a big purge on this at the moment - there were a lot of actions against "illegal users" across Spain last year involving not just Sky but other pay channels.


ah bless i bet its really hurting there profits !


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> my freind in benidorm told me about this steve is it true they are having a massive clamp down on it ?



This is the second high-profile raid recently and people are losing thousands and thousands on continually buying new systems. If you use a re-broadcaster you are taking a chance PUNTO. FINAL


----------

